

POLL: How did you hire your team? - philco

We're studying how startups form their teams and hire their talent.
======
zoowar
This is how you submit a poll <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

------
philco
Posting a job online (ex: Monster.com)

------
philco
Networking (Referral/introductions through friends)

------
scottyallen
Elance and odesk.

------
philco
Classified Ads

------
philco
Career Fairs

------
philco
Other.

